# Question about clowns



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

how much luck have people had with black clowns? There is a pair at one of my pet stores and they are soo tempting but $100 for the pair. What you think? Good deal?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

By breeding them? Or just general care?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1114


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is the tank? Why not start with juveniles?


----------



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

Its a 29 gallon, and possible for breeding but to start out as general care. I have a green chromii who is agressive that i might need to take out especially since it would be 3 damsels together. I also have about 6-8 pounds of live rock. They are juvinelles, not big at all.


----------

